# [FS/RAID] Taille de sector: logique Vs physique

## Poussin

Hola!

J'utilise actuellement trois disques comme celui-ci:

```

Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Green (Adv. Format) family 

Device Model:     WDC WD10EARS-22Y5B1)

```

Ils sont utilisés dans un RAID5 logiciel. Gnome utility disk me signale que les secteur ne sont pas alligné (décallés de 64000 bytes). Après quelques recherches et conseils (merci geekounet), il se fait que ces disques n'ont pas une taille habituelle de secteur de 512b mais de 4k, ce qui est confirmer par fdisk:

```

Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders, total 1953525168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

```

Pour info, la sortie de fdisk pour /dev/md0:

```

Disk /dev/md0: 2000.4 GB, 2000404348928 bytes

2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 488379968 cylinders, total 3907039744 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 65536 bytes / 131072 bytes

Alignment offset: 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x000b1151

```

Je cherche donc comment rendre tout cela optimal, régler cette histoire d'alignement. On m'a conseillé de laisser 4k de libre pour le bootloader (bien qu'aucun bootloader ne soit utilisé sur ces disques de données). Dois-je recréer:

1/ Juste la partition sur le RAID (md0p1)

2/ recréer le RAID

3/ recréer les partitions sur chaque disque, avant de recréer le RAID

Mais quid des options que je dois modifier pour régler tout ça. Je ne trouve aucune option dans fdisk permettant de régler la taille de secteur logique (pour qu'il utilise la même taille que les secteurs physiques)

Cette fois, je voudrais aussi ajouter un couche LVM. Cela change-t-il quelque chose?

Je me demande aussi si, avec de tels disques, qu'en est-il de la pratique d'utiliser une taille de secteur réduite pour, par exemple, /usr/portage?

D'avance, je vous remercie pour vos lumières.

----------

## Poussin

J'ai trouvé où changer la taille du secteur dans fdisk: en paramètre de la ligne de commande. Je pouvais bien chercher dans le menu  :Very Happy: 

Mais est-ce une bonne idée de faire fdisk -b 4096 /mon/disk ?

----------

